# The never ending hunger



## T jeep (Mar 29, 2007)

No matter what I eat, how much I eat. Im hungry. Just pit of my stomach achey. I compensate for my gains with my intake more than well enough. I just cant figure it out and its hard to train when your stomach is rumblin. I just feel like im breaking myself down. So Id really appreciate any advice from anyone who has experienced this before also.


----------



## Mista (Mar 29, 2007)

Whats your diet look like?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2007)

Exactly post up your diet.  Most people don't realize how little they eat.


----------



## T jeep (Mar 30, 2007)

Oatmeal
Banana
shake for breakfast

 (workout) post workout shake

some snack, but I always eat something here

lunch- normally a pasta dish

(workout) shake

some sandwhich,  turkey, meat, tuna etc.

Banana nut muffin( only close to healthy thing to buy ay my work while on break)

dinner is  chicken.

shake.

Im 5'11 and weigh 205. A weight I struggled greatly to achieve so thats why I need to solve this problem ASAP


----------



## Nigeepoo (Mar 30, 2007)

Quantities?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 30, 2007)

T jeep said:


> Oatmeal
> Banana
> shake for breakfast
> 
> ...


 
Some comments:

1/ Vegetables?? Where are they?? (they are the food of the gods - low cal, high fibre, best things in the world for 'filling you up' with little effect on body composition... + they are also excellent for your general health - offering anti-oxidants, phytonutrients, vitamins, minerals etc etc.... )

2/ Fruits (besides the nana at breaky) - Once again - high fibre, high in water, high in nutrients and good for satiety. They also have the benefit of influencing your liver/brain 'satiety' connection - so they can 'trick' your body into thinking you have eaten more than you actually have. Add some more.

3/ Pre and post workout nutrition - if this is poor, your body will NOT recover correctly - and your blood sugar will likely 'dip'... leading to greater hunger

4/ water intake. Dehydration can lead to increased hunger

5/ healthy fats - they trigger CCK which causes delayed gastric emptying and a feeling of satiety.... I see none in your diet... they will help.

6/ Fibre.... Add more.


----------



## MAC33 (Mar 30, 2007)

I have a similar, problem. I'm never really hungry, but when I eat it is just impossible for me to get "full". I could eat mass quantities of food (far above my needed caloric intake) for just one meal and still be hungry. Like today, I ate an entire pizza... yes, an entire friggin pizza, 7 oatmeal/raisin cookies, and a muffin... as one meal... completely consumed in less than 30 minutes. And the only reason why I didn't go for more food is that I had to remind myself that I am cutting... well attempting to cut... heh, more like cutting a whole in my refrigerator. Well after this long, dragged out story, my advice would be to force your self to eat less if in fact you believe you eat more than enough... this will, in time, slow your metabolism, which by theory, should decrease your appetite =)


----------



## dodgyone (Apr 1, 2007)

MAC33 said:


> I have a similar, problem. I'm never really hungry, but when I eat it is just impossible for me to get "full". I could eat mass quantities of food (far above my needed caloric intake) for just one meal and still be hungry. Like today, I ate an entire pizza... yes, an entire friggin pizza, 7 oatmeal/raisin cookies, and a muffin... as one meal... completely consumed in less than 30 minutes. And the only reason why I didn't go for more food is that I had to remind myself that I am cutting... well attempting to cut... heh, more like cutting a whole in my refrigerator. Well after this long, dragged out story, my advice would be to force your self to eat less if in fact you believe you eat more than enough... this will, in time, slow your metabolism, which by theory, should decrease your appetite =)



The trouble there was that you binged without taking your time. If you take the time to savour every mouth full then I find I can reduce the feeling of hunger so soon after a meal. It takes about 20 minutes for your body to register that it has been refuelled.

I also tend to use a small spoon, take a mouth full, put the spoon down and enjoy what I'm eating. Also doing other things while eating like reading or watching the tv also reduces your awareness of enjoying the food. If I wolf it down in a rush then I'm soon attacking the cereal boxes, biscuits and anything else in sight!!!


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 1, 2007)

^^^^def.


----------



## T jeep (Apr 1, 2007)

What are some good examples of healthy fats and other things I can eat "on the go". With school, training and work. just finding the time to eat and other small things gets hectic. Thanks for the help, I do need to eat more fruit.


----------



## dodgyone (Apr 1, 2007)

T jeep said:


> What are some good examples of healthy fats and other things I can eat "on the go". With school, training and work. just finding the time to eat and other small things gets hectic. Thanks for the help, I do need to eat more fruit.



Get some nuts (brazils, walnuts, almonds etc) and seeds (sunflower, pumpkin, flax etc) and eat a mixed handful to get in some good fats. Remember that they are extremely high in calories though so be aware of what you're consuming. That will take care of the omega 6 side of things. For omega 3 fats try to consume oily fish (salmon, mackerel, trout, sardines etc) or failing that take a supplement every day.

On the go foods:

Healthy flap jacks
Rice cakes (there are various brown rice version with oatmeal, millet etc)
Fruit
Dried fruit
Protein bars (home-made preferably)
Beef jerky


----------

